# wound on dog's head. Don't know how it got there.



## DarkKnight (Jul 1, 2012)

My dog has an open wound on his head and its been there for a long time now. We can't exactly afford to go to the vet so I am turning to the internet in the hopes that someone will tell me what I need to do to heal it. I only found one thread that's similar to my situation but didn't have any good solid advice besides "go to the vet." this is the thread: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/79879-unusual-dog-wound-head.html

When it first appeared it was white and had a puss like thing with lingering strands of a small amount of blood. We cleaned it multiple ways but it never seemed to be doing any sort of good. After a while the puss formed a cocoon like thing around the wound, and it was just a bunch of hair caught up around it. it smells bad if one is in direct sight and close to it, but other then that one cannot smell it at all. Today I removed all the caught and matted hair to reveal the wound and to be able take pictures of it. It now looks a little better but still has not healed overall.

I know majority of the people on here aren't vets but I am hoping that someone who has been through this situation before can point me in the right direction to taker care of it. I will post a picture of the wound that I only took about a half an hour ago.

A little information about my dog:
type: Black Lab Golden Retriever
age: Almost 15 years old
name: Blazer (he blazed through everything back in the day. Also the family had just bought a brand new 1997 Chevy Blazer a few days before we got him)

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b271/DarkKnight2255/2012-07-01_11-01-29_48.jpg


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

If something is inside it, like a pellet or fly larvae, it may not heal on its own. However if you absolutely can't go to the vet, you can shave a large portion of the hair around it. This helps keep it clean and dry. Scrub it good with an antibacterial soap, rinse, and flush, using a syringe with no needle and an antibacterial solution, such as nolvasan. I would do this twice daily until it heals up.

Watch for an infection, be sure the dog doesn't become lethargic, has a fever, or loss of appetite.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I cannot begin to guess over the Web, but if there are no parasites (should be fairly easy to see), it might be something like a tetroma or benign growth (or benign tumor) that burst. I guessing this from the pus, bad smell, and minimal blood. Treat it like a boil... similar to what juliemule wrote. When it is clean, you can try putting plain neosporin (or generic) or juice form an aloe leaf. 

If it doesn't bother the Lab, then it should close over. However, I don't think that it will completely heal without help from a Vet... which is OK, if it is not a parasite and if it is benign.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It looks like a parasite to me, but what is more concerning to me is the smell. Wounds that smell are usually bad news. 

Have you tried calling the local shelter and asking about low cost vet care? Or you could call around to see if any vets take payments or give discounts. My old dog needed $600 of vet care right when my husband and I were at our financial worst (as in not eating every day), and my vet let me pay it off $50 a month.


----------



## cicely (Jul 4, 2012)

I would recommend exactly what thee other two posts say. Smelly is bad, however the wound doesn't look infected in the pic. I know where I live there are two vets that work at the emergency vet that also have VERY CHEAP clinics in town. They love animals and you can tell they do. See if thee local emergency vet staff have an inside scoop on any providers like this. Good luck and let us know what is said/done.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The reason you didn't find any advice other than go to the vet is because you need to go to the vet. Find a way. You don't break your arm and post pictures online asking people what you should do should you?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Please review the disclaimer at the top of this forum. This forum is a resource to discuss diagnosed conditions and treatment options. All serious concerns regarding your dog's health and well being should be handled by your veterinarian.


----------

